# Snuggle pictures



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Does anyone have pictures of their Hav's snuggling? I took this one this morning.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww what a cute picture. I'll have to see if I can get one of Ditto and Phoenix today. Although when Phoenix gets close to Ditto all he wants to do is pull poor Ditto's ears.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

So cute.


----------



## Tessa's Mommy (May 20, 2011)

The first picture is my DH sharing his chair and his lap with one of our two cats and Cooper and Tessa. The second one is Cooper reluctantly sharing his bed with Tessa. Took this about a month after Tessa came home with us. This is about as snuggly as they get. Now if you want to talk about pictures of them fighting, I could get dozens of them.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

That second picture cracks me up! Great pictures


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

Sophie and her new roommate


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Ache tries to snuggle but my Chihuahua not so much...


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm enjoying all the snugglers!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

whimsy said:


> I'm enjoying all the snugglers!


:whoo::biggrin1:Me too!:biggrin1::whoo:


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Here are a few snugglers!!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

And a few more!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Great pictures!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Clare,are there two dogs and a cat in that first bed picture?hard to see where one begins and ends in some of those. 

I have my favorite yin yang picture of the boys I have to post...if I can find it. They don't snuggle much together...so it is rare and precious picture (hope I didn't lose it)


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

We'll call this snuggling.....  (Yes, he is doing THAT!) Maybe someday they will snuggle. Right now, I think Augie considers Finn a pesky little brother! And rightly so!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

On page 1,first there is Dizzie and Nellie,2 is Teddie and Nellie,3 is our grandson Bertie and Nellie,4 is Dizzie and Teddie,5 is Cuffufl the cat and Dizzie,6 is Dizzie and Nellie and finally Bertie with both Dizzie and Nellie trying to snuggle him!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I love all the cute little snugglers but just a tad bit jealous. Abby won't allow snuggling - poor McGee - he wants to so bad!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

adorable pics everyone!!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

I guess this is sort of snuggling-more like snoozing together!

Finnegan and Cali-we refer to them as the "cream puffs"!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

motherslittlehelper said:


> We'll call this snuggling.....  (Yes, he is doing THAT!) Maybe someday they will snuggle. Right now, I think Augie considers Finn a pesky little brother! And rightly so!


Good snuggling. But look at the smile on her face Linda.


----------



## Judy -- Toby & Jaime's mo (Apr 21, 2007)

*Snoozing/spooning Havs*

Here is what I have from my photo file:


Dori and Chloe in the bookends picture I have posted before
Dori & Chloe by the door again a few weeks ago
Dori & Jaime in my lap
Jaime snoozing with her Daddy
Jaime & Chloe snoozing on the couch


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

great stuff.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

SNUGGLE PUPS!! love the snuggle pics!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

OMG- that mirror image shot of chloe and dori is so amazing. they lined up their markings.

This is my favorite ever picture of the boys... they are my yin and my yang.









They very rarely cuddle up together...this was on vacation and they were exhausted by swimming in the ocean and then getting baths...OMG they had sand everywhere, cause they tried to dry off by rolling in the sand (you know like they do in the towel after a bath...) I had to rinse their eyes, their nostrils, their ears... it was exhausting for all of us.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

motherslittlehelper said:


> We'll call this snuggling.....  (Yes, he is doing THAT!) Maybe someday they will snuggle. Right now, I think Augie considers Finn a pesky little brother! And rightly so!


Mine do a lot of that too, but no snuggling allowed. Shelby doesn't like anyone to enter her space and will growl at them(the dogs, not people). But they play together all the time. She just likes her space.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Geez, all your pictures are so good. Mine is hardly a snuggle picture in comparison!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Catch Scudder trying to cuddle with Bella again.


----------



## DiegoCF_Boston (Apr 12, 2011)

*Diego and Olive*

The first and last are within the first week that we got Diego...the second one was at the beginning of the summer.

Olive was a little skeptical for the first couple of hours, but she turned into a big sister/mother!

I'll try to get some more recent ones of them cuddling for this thread...too cute!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

OMG, those pictures of Olive and Diego are SO sweet! Diego is very lucky to have such a great big sister. It looks like she takes that job very seriously


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

You win the prize. Those 2 are top snugglers! So cute!


----------



## DiegoCF_Boston (Apr 12, 2011)

Pipersmom said:


> OMG, those pictures of Olive and Diego are SO sweet! Diego is very lucky to have such a great big sister. It looks like she takes that job very seriously


she absolutely does! sometimes to the extreme lol for instance, while we were at the dog park yesterday, Diego was running around with a bigger dog that he hasn't met before...as soon as Olive caught sight of the bigger dog chasing Diego, she ran in between them and gave him a look saying "Don't be messin with my Diego!" lol she eventually ended up running around with them afterwards :-D


----------



## DiegoCF_Boston (Apr 12, 2011)

lfung5 said:


> You win the prize. Those 2 are top snugglers! So cute!


LOL thanks! When do I receive my prize money?? LOLOL jk!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

DiegoCF_Boston said:


> The first and last are within the first week that we got Diego...the second one was at the beginning of the summer.
> 
> Olive was a little skeptical for the first couple of hours, but she turned into a big sister/mother!
> 
> I'll try to get some more recent ones of them cuddling for this thread...too cute!


Now that's .... BFF's!!!


----------



## Ruby's Mom (Aug 23, 2009)

Wherever Ruby decides to sleep, Watson will go cuddle with her. She is being a great big sister and letting him cuddle! I found them cuddling under an end table the other day (first picture) and the second picture is them sleeping in my office.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow. It's such a great feeling when your dogs get along! I love to see how they love on each other!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

The sisters lounging


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

This is probably about as close to snuggling as I have seen with my guys.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Suzi, confess you had that professionally done. You get an A+.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Cute video Suzy.


----------

